# Question after using VW DIY for aftermarket subwoofer install



## jar_bond (Oct 8, 2006)

does anyone know how to get the 6disc in trunk cd changer to turn on, i just used the DIY in the forums for the double din monsoon aftermarket subwoofer install. this is the DIY i used: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?676392


----------



## peter91118 (Oct 6, 2009)

i dont remember the specifics but when i put my sub in, the easiest and quickest way to get a remote line was to come from the radio. the cd changer works differently and its a pain. good luck


----------

